# How to take modern paint off bottles



## photolith (Dec 28, 2019)

So I was back home for Christmas and my mom had a bunch of my antique bottles painted. Is there a way to safely get the paint off, maybe a paint thinner of some sort. Im hoping the paint hasn’t damaged the glass.


----------



## bottles_inc (Dec 28, 2019)

I think I would've had an aneurysm. Why would she possibly do this? Soaking them in paint remover should do the trick. I don't think it damages glass.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Dec 28, 2019)

What kind of paint is it?  Soaking in warm water is enough to remove a lot of acrylic paints, that's how I get house paint off of light switch covers.  Paint thinner should be safe for the glass as well, and I can't imagine that the paint damaged the glass in any way.


----------



## photolith (Dec 28, 2019)

Just asked my mom she said it’s chalk paint with wax over it. She said I should sandpaper it off and I was like uh no def not sand paper, that would scratch the hell out of the glass.


----------



## embe (Dec 28, 2019)

Her heart might have been in the right place.  I'd try warm soapy water before sandpaper.  Good luck lol


----------



## photolith (Dec 28, 2019)

She didnt know they were antique bottles.


----------



## RoyalRuby (Dec 29, 2019)

photolith said:


> She didnt know they were antique bottles.


Lol....I hope it was only the two........


----------



## Screwtop (Dec 29, 2019)

photolith said:


> She didnt know they were antique bottles.




How could you not know? They obviously are cork tops, and not seen on store shelves. At least my mom knows what my bottles are, and she's scared to breathe on them, let alone paint them. 

If it's just acrylic paint, just soak them in water, and get a cheap wash cloth and do your best to clean it off. It should work, especially if you use Dawn. If all else fails, use paint thinner.


----------



## slugplate (Dec 29, 2019)

OUCH! You're such a calm soul, Photolith. I'd need a valium or something. Anyway, cheese cloth is also very good for wiping off the paint once it is loose. I hate to think about the nooks and crannies the paint may be stuck in. Not impossible to get out, just a nuisance. For that, I'd use a wooden tooth pick. I hope she didn't get any paint on inside.


----------



## Dansalata (Jan 1, 2020)

lacquer thinner is stronger than regular thinner it works on all kinds of paints


----------



## photolith (Jan 1, 2020)

I just soaked them in water for 24 hours and the paint scraped right off with a plastic knife. The Warner’s on the right was the one with all the paint on it.


----------



## Bohdan (Jan 2, 2020)

photolith said:


> So I was back home for Christmas and my mom had a bunch of my antique bottles painted. Is there a way to safely get the paint off, maybe a paint thinner of some sort. Im hoping the paint hasn’t damaged the glass.



Good ole Mom. She loves ya anyway... even if you don't really appreciate her artwork.


----------

